# e1000e Problem [SOLVED]

## juansta

Hi guys,

Having issues getting my ethernet interface up and running... 

Well, it had been running for a few months now with no issues, however, for some unknown reason my system is now not able to start up the Ethernet interface... 

Error and system details are as follows ---

Currently running -

```

Linux 4.0.5-gentoo #3 SMP Mon Jul 6 14:18:24 AEST 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Ethernet lspci result

```

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device e000

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

   Region 0: Memory at f7c00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 1: Memory at f7c3c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 2: I/O ports at f080 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000feeff00c  Data: 4172

   Capabilities: [e0] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel modules: e1000e

```

dmesg output, both at system boot AND on manual module re-load...

```

[    3.820254] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.3.2-k

[    3.820255] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2014 Intel Corporation.

[    3.820369] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[    4.642098] e1000e: probe of 0000:00:19.0 failed with error -2

[  307.889218] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.3.2-k

[  307.889219] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2014 Intel Corporation.

[  307.889399] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[  308.713795] e1000e: probe of 0000:00:19.0 failed with error -2

```

Contents of /sys/class/net

These are also the only interfaces returned by ifconfig -a

```

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jul  6 14:43 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jul  6 14:43 sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

```

Trying to manually start using /etc/init.d/net.eno1 start gives me

```

* Bringing up interface eno1

*   ERROR: interface eno1 does not exist

*   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

* ERROR: net.eno1 failed to start

```

I have tried updating sources to match what is posted on Intel's web page... But still see the same error...

It is always error -2.

I dont know what could have caused this... This is a desktop I use at work... Friday afternoon was the usual emerge update, and was running fine all of friday afternoon... Was not at work over the weekend and PC was left powered down. Come in on Monday morning to find interface is down and I cant revive it...

Any ideas? Suggestions?Last edited by juansta on Wed Jul 08, 2015 2:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Buffoon

Hardware failure probably. You can try and boot with some liveCD to double-check.

----------

## juansta

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Hardware failure probably. You can try and boot with some liveCD to double-check.

 

Booting using System Rescue CD (4.5.3) also brings up the same error message...

----------

## juansta

Building e1000e module with 

```
EXTRA_CFLAGS=-DDEBUG
```

 gives me the following;

```

[    3.633252] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.4.2-NAPI

[    3.633253] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

[    3.633387] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[    3.633409] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): reading PHY page 0 (or 0x0 shifted) reg 0x2

[    3.731026] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): MDI Read did not complete

[    3.731029] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): reading PHY page 0 (or 0x0 shifted) reg 0x2

[    3.828545] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): MDI Read did not complete

[    3.879114] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): reading PHY page 0 (or 0x0 shifted) reg 0x2

[    3.976325] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): MDI Read did not complete

[    3.976327] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): reading PHY page 0 (or 0x0 shifted) reg 0x2

[    4.073521] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): MDI Read did not complete

[    4.163669] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): reading PHY page 0 (or 0x0 shifted) reg 0x2

[    4.261120] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): MDI Read did not complete

[    4.261121] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): reading PHY page 0 (or 0x0 shifted) reg 0x2

[    4.358640] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): MDI Read did not complete

[    4.358641] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): reading PHY page 0 (or 0x0 shifted) reg 0x2

[    4.358997] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): MDI Error

[    4.358998] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): reading PHY page 0 (or 0x0 shifted) reg 0x2

[    4.456472] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): MDI Read did not complete

[    4.456545] e1000e: probe of 0000:00:19.0 failed with error -2

```

----------

## juansta

I got sick of working from the laptop, so I grabbed an old Wifi PCI card... On re powering the PC (I completely cut mains to install card) the intel ethernet interface is now back and fully operational...   :Question: 

Not sure what's worse... The fact it had stopped working, or that it has suddenly started working again with no apparent fix...

```

[    3.486624] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.4.2-NAPI

[    3.486626] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

[    3.486740] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[    4.576437] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: registered PHC clock

[    4.576451] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

[    4.576452] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    4.576487] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 11, PHY: 12, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

[    4.577541] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: renamed from eth0

[    9.934389] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

```

----------

